# Aero Wheels - 50mm vs 80mm



## bpsmith (16 Nov 2015)

Looking at maybe getting some Aero Wheels for Chrimbo but looking at the deals is proving more expensive than hoped for 50mm style wheels. There are a few deals on 80mm and even a great deal on a 105mm set.

Clearly, the 105mm is a no go for me, but how do 80mm fair compared to 50mm? Interested to hear how they run where wind is factored in, etc?

Like the look of the Campag Bullet's or the new Cosmic Pro Carbon's so far. Open to other ideas on Clincher rims with an Alu braking surface of anything else springs to mind?

Constructive comments please. Don't need any posts stating that they won't give me any gain over stick 25mm rims.


----------



## tdm (16 Nov 2015)

Wind is mainly an issue for the front. If you're relatively light, then 80mm won't be much fun in crosswinds. I'd say for road racing or general posing, you wouldn't want anything more than 50-60mm. If you're time trialling, you could get away with a deeper set and can just switch out your front for a normal wheel on really windy days.

Another thing to bear in mind is weight - any deep section wheels which have a carbon fairing with alu braking track are heavy, so if you're general riding involves a lot of climbing, they'll probably slow you down.


----------



## bpsmith (16 Nov 2015)

Forgot to factor in the weight on the 80mm. Very good point @tdm. I am around the 70kg mark, so could be an issue in the wind too, I guess.

Am not totally against a carbon braking surface, but read a few reviews about them not wearing great, plus being expensive too.


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2015)

Stick with 50mm for the road, they will take a bit of getting used to with cross winds, But i ride them all year round no problems, The difference going up hill is neither here nor there.


----------



## bpsmith (16 Nov 2015)

derrick said:


> Stick with 50mm for the road, they will take a bit of getting used to with cross winds, But i ride them all year round no problems, The difference going up hill is neither here nor there.


Was 95% on 50mm, but you guys have confirmed for me now, cheers.

I ride Zonda's at present, which are pretty good tbh, albeit not ultra light. Weight shouldn't change much tbh.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Nov 2015)

In cross winds a wider more rounded rim is supposed to be better than a thin deep section wheel. The theory is that the wider round profile let's the cross wind flow across the wheel rather than hitting it. Some of the higher end guys have adopted this approach. Zipp springs to mind.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Nov 2015)

Just out of interest, I am reading some reviews on more expensive regular profile wheels and some reckon that they are faster than cheaper end aero wheels. They equate to the same sort of price with some of the discounts out there. Is there any truth in such performance opinions?


----------



## Sbudge (24 Nov 2015)

I've found wind to be the most bother in built up areas as you tend to get areas of alternating funnel and wind shadow, it's the transition from one to the other that really gets you. Cycling with a steady(ish) wind is less of an issue. But yes, 50mm would be my choice too.


----------



## bpsmith (24 Nov 2015)

I very nearly bought a whole new aero bike instead this week. Lol.

Sometimes deals make you think!

All down to selling the "Winter" bike. Deliberately not trying too hard in that respect though, as using it to rein me in!


----------



## Citius (24 Nov 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Just out of interest, I am reading some reviews on more expensive regular profile wheels and some reckon that they are faster than cheaper end aero wheels. They equate to the same sort of price with some of the discounts out there. Is there any truth in such performance opinions?



High end 'regular' profile wheels will be significantly lighter than cheap aero wheels. Why not just get some Quattros?


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Nov 2015)

I've not had a problem with carbon rims but i guess this comes from people that have bought the carbon wheels and use them in all weathers ? I have used mine in all weathers but not daily . Not had a problem yet .
I've put a set of 40mm carbon clinchers on the TT bike as winter wheels ( shame as they are hand built ) I think aero starts at about 37mm ? 
Are you looking for speed or looks ? After last years racing and this winter training i think my rear disk is slowing me down . I'm a light rider and have the option on the rear as disk , 90 mm , 50 mm , 40 mm . The front 50 mm and 40 mm . Some testing needs to be done but i don't think what i am using is right for the power i can produce ..... Yet !


----------



## bpsmith (24 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> High end 'regular' profile wheels will be significantly lighter than cheap aero wheels. Why not just get some Quattros?


Of course. No question there. Just wondering whether the gains from lighter wheels trump the aero gains. Clearly they have different attributes.

Quattro's aren't bad wheels in fairness. They don't really give me much of a gain over my Zonda's though. On the flip side, I imagine a set of Shamal's wont give me much either I guess.

Decided that it's the Bullet 50's or nothing at this point. With a view to whacking a closer ratio cassette on. Something like a 12-25 or more likely an 11-23 on the Bullet's and an 11-28 currently on the Zonda's.


----------



## bpsmith (24 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I've not had a problem with carbon rims but i guess this comes from people that have bought the carbon wheels and use them in all weathers ? I have used mine in all weathers but not daily . Not had a problem yet .
> I've put a set of 40mm carbon clinchers on the TT bike as winter wheels ( shame as they are hand built ) I think aero starts at about 37mm ?
> Are you looking for speed or looks ? After last years racing and this winter training i think my rear disk is slowing me down . I'm a light rider and have the option on the rear as disk , 90 mm , 50 mm , 40 mm . The front 50 mm and 40 mm . Some testing needs to be done but i don't think what i am using is right for the power i can produce ..... Yet !


I am looking for a speed gain ideally, with the looks being a secondary gain. Do like the Zonda's I have in fairness mind you.

My LBS has offered me a test ride on an aero bike, with 50's fitted, but I really don't want to take them up on it now that I am almost decided on not getting another bike. They don't have 50's with the same saving as online either. I haven't asked their advice on wheels or bike though, so my conscience is clear should I buy online.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Nov 2015)

I wouldn't buy online myself and only have Giants P-SLR1 ( before they used a fairing ) and a Corima rear disk as branded wheels . Everything else is hand built . That's my good wheels , i have others 
How much do you want to spend ?


----------



## bpsmith (24 Nov 2015)

Any reason why you wouldn't buy online @Cuchilo?

The bike I was looking at had the P-SLR1's. How do you rate them?

Looking around the £600 mark I think.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Nov 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Any reason why you wouldn't buy online @Cuchilo?
> 
> The bike I was looking at had the P-SLR1's. How do you rate them?
> 
> Looking around the £600 mark I think.


The old ones are nice wheels but i think they have changed them to fairings with big tear drop holes for the spokes . I'm not sure if that's good or bad but i don't have any wheels like that so cant comment .
You're up north aint ya ?


----------



## bpsmith (24 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> The old ones are nice wheels but i think they have changed them to fairings with big tear drop holes for the spokes . I'm not sure if that's good or bad but i don't have any wheels like that so cant comment .
> You're up north aint ya ?


Fair enough, cheers.

I am in South Wales. 

That's North for Londoner's, I guess.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Fair enough, cheers.
> 
> I am in South Wales.
> 
> That's North for Londoner's, I guess.


South wales = gods country


----------



## Citius (25 Nov 2015)

God lives in south Wales..??


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Nov 2015)

I think he has a small holding there . Just a barn and a donkey , nothing fancy .


----------



## Citius (25 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I think he has a small holding there . Just a barn and a donkey , nothing fancy .



Probably some kind of tax dodge...


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2015)

I ride on 50's from V02 in hildenborough. (speak to jimmy)

Awesome wheel, they brake the same as my Ali rims, are not effected by cross winds...except gusts which catch me before they catch the wheels.

They do pulse a little which js a feature of an un machined braking surface.

As for performance...no idea but they feel,sound and look great.

£850 a pair.


----------



## derrick (25 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> God lives in south Wales..??


No wonder i never found him.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Nov 2015)

derrick said:


> No wonder i never found him.


You clearly don't have the hills that we have, hence you can't get close enough.


----------

